# November 2021 Purchases



## pr1nc355

It’s been forever since I bought a Chanel and forever since I posted on here.  Until yesterday, I didn’t know these threads existed.  I didn’t see a purchase thread for this month, so I started one.  If there is one, please merge, Mods.  Anyway, a little belated birthday present to myself.  I recently moved into a new house and got rid of a bunch of other bags, shoes and clothes I haven’t worn or used in a while.  I also decided on splurge on something I want that I can eventually pass on down to future generations, a decision that came with the wisdom that came with age . Anyway, I started with this lovely tweed WOC.  The SA told me that this came via a London boutique that shipped old stock to this store, so this is actually from Spring 2019!  But it’s new and had all the tags attached.


----------



## monkyjib

New kicks to welcome November. It’s from 21B and I was pleasantly surprised to be able to find my size


----------



## MissTammyB

I desperately wanted a caviar Mini - since classic Minis are not produced in Caviar anymore, I choose this seasonal one (LAST PIECE in my local Chanel store) in the most beautiful burgundy color from 21A. Isn't she a little stunner?


----------



## baninny

Purchased technically on 10/31 but arrived today, 11/3. I still beat the price increase, it’s like buying this on sale.   I was hesitant in keeping this but the community was so helpful weighing in with their insights on a separate thread I posted. So happy with this purchase!


----------



## Bridgidu

Purchased these late Oct, presenting the unicorn mini and some accessories I recently received


----------



## hlzpenguin

Bridgidu said:


> Purchased these late Oct, presenting the unicorn mini and some accessories I recently received
> View attachment 5241056
> View attachment 5241057


Wow that mini is soooo pretty!!


----------



## ashin121

Got the  beige claire medium caviar w/ ghw before the price increase! Thanks @CouldThsBeLove for helping me track it down!


----------



## baninny

ashin121 said:


> Got medium beige claire caviar ghw before the price increase! Thanks @CouldThsBeLove for helping me track it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241118


Stop!!! I’m so envious. Been on my wishlist! Congrats


----------



## cpr34

A big thank you to everyone who replied on my other thread 
Presenting what I think would be my last Chanel for a very long time, the 21K Iridescent Pink Mini.
I only began my road to Chanel in 2018 and I would have loved to add a small Boy and a classic Medium to my collection, but with the new price increase, I seriously doubt I will be able to.
I think this is the closest I will ever get to my unicorn bag which is the 17B Rosegold, but she is seriously so damn gorgeous I have no regret paying a slight premium for her:


----------



## flyingfree27

On the day of the price increase, I got a text from my SA that she had a Chanel 19 brown for me! Glad it hasn’t increase price (yet). Of all the items on my 21K wishlist, this is the only one that my country bought. Given its popularity, I had given up hopes of getting any bag from this season from the store - so this was a great surprise.

This is the second 19 I have bought. The leather is not as shiny but the quality feels the same as my 21C Navy (which I recently sold). Before yesterday, I’ve only seen this colour numerous times from photos. Nothing beats seeing this colour in person - it is truly gorgeous and there’s something about it that cannot be captured on camera. It’s the perfect colour to match these chunky gold chains imo - not too loud or contrasting for my style. I am truly grateful that my SA got this for me - there were only 2 the store received yesterday. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lookelou

cpr34 said:


> A big thank you to everyone who replied on my other thread
> Presenting what I think would be my last Chanel for a very long time, the 21K Iridescent Pink Mini.
> I only began my road to Chanel in 2018 and I would have loved to add a small Boy and a classic Medium to my collection, but with the new price increase, I seriously doubt I will be able to.
> I think this is the closest I will ever get to my unicorn bag which is the 17B Rosegold, but she is seriously so damn gorgeous I have no regret paying a slight premium for her:
> 
> View attachment 5241134
> View attachment 5241135


Oh- I am not even an iridescent fane, but your mini has changed me!  Congrats!  It’s splurge worthy!


----------



## idlehen

Just got my boy woc yesterday, my first Chanel piece!


----------



## llee5

My first mini came in the mail today. Purchased last week of Oct.
I’ve been on a hunt for months and so grateful I finally got my hands on this beauty! (Big thanks to @nat74) So stoked!!


----------



## Bridgidu

Cruise is finally here~ Here’s my trendy cc with rose gold hardware  My SA received it two weeks ago, but can’t release it to me till today…


----------



## baninny

llee5 said:


> My first mini came in the mail today. Purchased last week of Oct.
> I’ve been on a hunt for months and so grateful I finally got my hands on this beauty! (Big thanks to @nat74) So stoked!!
> View attachment 5241705
> 
> View attachment 5241706


Such a classic!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## flyingfree27

Bridgidu said:


> Cruise is finally here~ Here’s my trendy cc with rose gold hardware  My SA received it two weeks ago, but can’t release it to me till today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241727
> View attachment 5241728


Absolutely stunning!! So excited to see cruise pieces coming in! Enjoy!!


----------



## lsquare

I wasn’t planning on buying another classic, but could not resist when it was offered to me the day before the price increase. I told myself that it is ok since it is a different size and hardware.


----------



## CC4Ever

T


Bridgidu said:


> Purchased these late Oct, presenting the unicorn mini and some accessories I recently received
> View attachment 5241056
> View attachment 5241057


This bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Bridgidu said:


> Cruise is finally here~ Here’s my trendy cc with rose gold hardware  My SA received it two weeks ago, but can’t release it to me till today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241727
> View attachment 5241728


Congratulations she’s a beauty!!!!
Would you mind sharing more pictures????
Can’t decide if I want the GHW OR PGHW, yet to see the rose gold in real life / pictures!


----------



## anitsirk

My new 21k mini!! It’s hard to capture in photos but the lamb skin (or calfskin?) is glittery. I love the cool-toned pastel colors with silver hardware combo


----------



## PrettyInPink07

flyingfree27 said:


> On the day of the price increase, I got a text from my SA that she had a Chanel 19 brown for me! Glad it hasn’t increase price (yet). Of all the items on my 21K wishlist, this is the only one that my country bought. Given its popularity, I had given up hopes of getting any bag from this season from the store - so this was a great surprise.
> 
> This is the second 19 I have bought. The leather is not as shiny but the quality feels the same as my 21C Navy (which I recently sold). Before yesterday, I’ve only seen this colour numerous times from photos. Nothing beats seeing this colour in person - it is truly gorgeous and there’s something about it that cannot be captured on camera. It’s the perfect colour to match these chunky gold chains imo - not too loud or contrasting for my style. I am truly grateful that my SA got this for me - there were only 2 the store received yesterday. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5241184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241185


 Do you know if they still have the other one?? TIA


----------



## prettyfox

I got the pink stole last week and the grey stole yesterday. It was VERY hard to find them. There were only 4 pink ones in the country when I ordered one. There were a handful of the grey ones this week. If you want the grey one, I think that one of my SAs still has one. They are 100% cashmere and thick/warm/soft/big. I really think that they are underpriced. But, my hubby doesn't think so! 




This is how I will coordinate them with my classics (21S pink and 19K white):


----------



## npashia

My hubby surprised me with my dream bag and first Chanel today! And he knew about the price increase and snagged it before then, which is funny because he knew about the increase before me!  Medium classic flap in caviar leather from the 21k release. I scrolled through hundreds of pages in the 21k page and haven’t seen anyone post this one yet! So much prettier and vibrant in person too!


----------



## baninny

npashia said:


> My hubby surprised me with my dream bag and first Chanel today! And he knew about the price increase and snagged it before then, which is funny because he knew about the increase before me!  Medium classic flap in caviar leather from the 21k release. I scrolled through hundreds of pages in the 21k page and haven’t seen anyone post this one yet! So much prettier and vibrant in person too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242618


Husband of the year lol congrats!

seriously though, I always stick to Neutrals but this stunning!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

she finally arrived today and i'm in love - i was literally tearing up when i was holding it (no lie / exaggeration) - sorry if that's a little dramatic but this has been my dream / goal bag since i even knew about designer handbags, and i never thought i'd own one til a few more years down the line. thank you to @nat74 & @Quinnie88 , and those in the "in stock updates" thread because of them, i managed to score this bag one day right before the price increase. and i was also worried about any alignment or defects, but she came literally perfect. i'm so excited


----------



## XCCX

amanda.tnguyen said:


> she finally arrived today and i'm in love - i was literally tearing up when i was holding it (no lie / exaggeration) - sorry if that's a little dramatic but this has been my dream / goal bag since i even knew about designer handbags, and i never thought i'd own one til a few more years down the line. thank you to @nat74 & @Quinnie88 , and those in the "in stock updates" thread because of them, i managed to score this bag one day right before the price increase. and i was also worried about any alignment or defects, but she came literally perfect. i'm so excited


Congratulations!!!


----------



## npashia

baninny said:


> Husband of the year lol congrats!
> 
> seriously though, I always stick to Neutrals but this stunning!


Thank you! If I had picked it out, I would’ve probably talked myself into the practicality of a more neutral color. So I’m glad he picked it out because it’s so stunning in person!


----------



## npashia

XCCX said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## Bagaholic9

prettyfox said:


> I got the pink stole last week and the grey stole yesterday. It was VERY hard to find them. There were only 4 pink ones in the country when I ordered one. There were a handful of the grey ones this week. If you want the grey one, I think that one of my SAs still has one. They are 100% cashmere and thick/warm/soft/big. I really think that they are underpriced. But, my hubby doesn't think so!
> 
> View attachment 5242441
> 
> 
> This is how I will coordinate them with my classics (21S pink and 19K white):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242443


If your SA still has the grey I would love it!


----------



## Logic

Didn’t expect to get this square pearl crush mini in beige from 22C today so I’m excited and can’t wait to use it.


----------



## flyingfree27

PrettyInPink07 said:


> Do you know if they still have the other one?? TIA


Nope they don’t, my SA said mine was the last piece. Anyway, you can’t get this by walking in, need to have an SA to look out for it for you


----------



## ka3na20

flyingfree27 said:


> Nope they don’t, my SA said mine was the last piece. Anyway, you can’t get this by walking in, need to have an SA to look out for it for you


+1


----------



## ashin121

amanda.tnguyen said:


> she finally arrived today and i'm in love - i was literally tearing up when i was holding it (no lie / exaggeration) - sorry if that's a little dramatic but this has been my dream / goal bag since i even knew about designer handbags, and i never thought i'd own one til a few more years down the line. thank you to @nat74 & @Quinnie88 , and those in the "in stock updates" thread because of them, i managed to score this bag one day right before the price increase. and i was also worried about any alignment or defects, but she came literally perfect. i'm so excited


Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful


----------



## ashin121

Logic said:


> Didn’t expect to get this square pearl crush mini in beige from 22C today so I’m excited and can’t wait to use it.
> 
> View attachment 5242898
> View attachment 5242899


Gorgeous!


----------



## ashin121

npashia said:


> My hubby surprised me with my dream bag and first Chanel today! And he knew about the price increase and snagged it before then, which is funny because he knew about the increase before me!  Medium classic flap in caviar leather from the 21k release. I scrolled through hundreds of pages in the 21k page and haven’t seen anyone post this one yet! So much prettier and vibrant in person too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242618


Amazing husband!!! Congrats! She's in perfect condition. Love love the color.  I went with neutrals when I first started (10 years ago)and I never felt "complete" until I got my blue royal m/l cf. I put 'complete' in quotes because I bought many many more after that but all color bags. I think they stand out more in the sea on neutrals.  He did such a good job! My blue is my holy grail.


----------



## ashin121

prettyfox said:


> I got the pink stole last week and the grey stole yesterday. It was VERY hard to find them. There were only 4 pink ones in the country when I ordered one. There were a handful of the grey ones this week. If you want the grey one, I think that one of my SAs still has one. They are 100% cashmere and thick/warm/soft/big. I really think that they are underpriced. But, my hubby doesn't think so!
> 
> View attachment 5242441
> 
> 
> This is how I will coordinate them with my classics (21S pink and 19K white):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242443


How much is it? It's looks so soft ❤


----------



## ashin121

llee5 said:


> My first mini came in the mail today. Purchased last week of Oct.
> I’ve been on a hunt for months and so grateful I finally got my hands on this beauty! (Big thanks to @nat74) So stoked!!
> View attachment 5241705
> 
> View attachment 5241706


Perfect condition! This photo makes me want to take mine out today to play! 

You won't regret this one.  Congrats!


----------



## npashia

ashin121 said:


> Amazing husband!!! Congrats! She's in perfect condition. Love love the color.  I went with neutrals when I first started (10 years ago)and I never felt "complete" until I got my blue royal m/l cf. I put 'complete' in quotes because I bought many many more after that but all color bags. I think they stand out more in the sea on neutrals.  He did such a good job! My blue is my holy grail.


Thank you! I agree, I think the color bags are so fun and have a little more personality!


----------



## kathrynx3

I got these pics from my SA today for my beige NG 121 rectangle mini! To me the flap looks a little uneven… thoughts on if this is a return?


----------



## Lookelou

Oh no!  I am on ban island, snuck off and purchased this 21p brown (aka caramel) mini….I was hoping I wouldn’t like it, as when all the hype came out about it, all I thought is “why would anyone want a brown Chanel bag?”  Now, I get it.  The photos do not do it justice irl.  Photos pull more yellow, but it is not- definitely a warm caramel.  I did pay too much (again a reason I was hoping I would not love).  It was 10% off and then I took advantage of the additional 15% off (at FP) the previous week.  So the price went from ludicrous down to ridiculous….and then it arrives with the most mangled chain I have ever seen!  And NO WAY was I paying premium for that (see below).  I discovered a new talent- untangling mangled Chanel chains!  Took me 2 hours- now I am stuck on my true love!  Dang it!  So, should I just bless the Chanel goddesses and keep (and love)?  Just need some BFF support from my TPF friends!


----------



## Bagaholic9

Lookelou said:


> Oh no!  I am on ban island, snuck off and purchased this 21p brown (aka caramel) mini….I was hoping I wouldn’t like it, as when all the hype came out about it, all I thought is “why would anyone want a brown Chanel bag?”  Now, I get it.  The photos do not do it justice irl.  Photos pull more yellow, but it is not- definitely a warm caramel.  I did pay too much (again a reason I was hoping I would not love).  It was 10% off and then I took advantage of the additional 15% off (at FP) the previous week.  So the price went from ludicrous down to ridiculous….and then it arrives with the most mangled chain I have ever seen!  And NO WAY was I paying premium for that (see below).  I discovered a new talent- untangling mangled Chanel chains!  Took me 2 hours- now I am stuck on my true love!  Dang it!  So, should I just bless the Chanel goddesses and keep (and love)?  Just need some BFF support from my TPF friends!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243230


Omg that chain!! Unless you were able to fix it to where it looks like it never happened, I would return it. You did not pay a premium price for a messed up chain. Besides that it is a beautiful color. I hope you were able to though!!


----------



## Lookelou

Bagaholic9 said:


> Omg that chain!! Unless you were able to fix it to where it looks like it never happened, I would return it. You did not pay a premium price for a messed up chain. Besides that it is a beautiful color. I hope you were able to though!!


I did fix it!!!  I have a knack for untwisting necklace chains, and the skill paid off!!!  The chain is now perfect.  Thanks for the thumbs up!


----------



## tpm1224

Yes, I panic shopped. The black classic flap shw, and card holder were purchased on 10/30 and the chevron 2.55 was purchased on 11/1. Yes I went a little nuts with the looming price increase and bit the bullet to snag these two wishlist items before I would be priced out. Thank goodness for my amazing SA that had these both. Adding it November, since I received them both in November. 

I am on ban island indefinitely after this. ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Zixi1000

Lookelou said:


> Oh no!  I am on ban island, snuck off and purchased this 21p brown (aka caramel) mini….I was hoping I wouldn’t like it, as when all the hype came out about it, all I thought is “why would anyone want a brown Chanel bag?”  Now, I get it.  The photos do not do it justice irl.  Photos pull more yellow, but it is not- definitely a warm caramel.  I did pay too much (again a reason I was hoping I would not love).  It was 10% off and then I took advantage of the additional 15% off (at FP) the previous week.  So the price went from ludicrous down to ridiculous….and then it arrives with the most mangled chain I have ever seen!  And NO WAY was I paying premium for that (see below).  I discovered a new talent- untangling mangled Chanel chains!  Took me 2 hours- now I am stuck on my true love!  Dang it!  So, should I just bless the Chanel goddesses and keep (and love)?  Just need some BFF support from my TPF friends!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243230



congratulations on your new purchase!

I have this exact mini and the mangled chain is a common theme for this piece - I feel that the metal chain and leather straps are a little mismatched and you will have to untwist it from time to time. I love the color too much to let it go but if it would bother you in the long run then you should return!


----------



## flyingfree27

tpm1224 said:


> Yes, I panic shopped. The black classic flap shw, and card holder were purchased on 10/30 and the chevron 2.55 was purchased on 11/1. Yes I went a little nuts with the looming price increase and bit the bullet to snag these two wishlist items before I would be priced out. Thank goodness for my amazing SA that had these both. Adding it November, since I received them both in November.
> 
> I am on ban island indefinitely after this. ‍♀‍♀


Congrats on beating the PI! These will last forever and you won’t regret them. The chevron 2.55 is so stunning, is that size 225?


----------



## Lookelou

Zixi1000 said:


> congratulations on your new purchase!
> 
> I have this exact mini and the mangled chain is a common theme for this piece - I feel that the metal chain and leather straps are a little mismatched and you will have to untwist it from time to time. I love the color too much to let it go but if it would bother you in the long run then you should return!


Ahh- thanks for mentioning that this is a common theme- I think it is a keeper!


----------



## tpm1224

flyingfree27 said:


> Congrats on beating the PI! These will last forever and you won’t regret them. The chevron 2.55 is so stunning, is that size 225?



Hi thank you!!  Yes, I had a these two on the wishlist. It was now or never, lol. I have the black classic flap in gold hardware, but wanted silver hardware for more casual wear. And reissue is my absolute favorite. I wasn’t sure about the chevron pattern bc I have the so black mini, but once she arrived it was absolutely no regret and complete love. And yes she’s the 225 size. I thought I was always a 226 size girl, but the 225 size is pretty amazing!!!


----------



## minami

I tried on the 21k bags but have to wait nothing is in stock ! So I just got a pair of pretty earrings for now


----------



## Sharona228

Zixi1000 said:


> congratulations on your new purchase!
> 
> I have this exact mini and the mangled chain is a common theme for this piece - I feel that the metal chain and leather straps are a little mismatched and you will have to untwist it from time to time. I love the color too much to let it go but if it would bother you in the long run then you should return!


Is this twisted chain a common problem for the mini or just the brown one? Considering getting my first mini from the cruise collection, but this would bother me.


----------



## Tuned83

npashia said:


> My hubby surprised me with my dream bag and first Chanel today! And he knew about the price increase and snagged it before then, which is funny because he knew about the increase before me!  Medium classic flap in caviar leather from the 21k release. I scrolled through hundreds of pages in the 21k page and haven’t seen anyone post this one yet! So much prettier and vibrant in person too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242618


Beautiful. Well done husband! Enjoy


----------



## Zixi1000

Sharona228 said:


> Is this twisted chain a common problem for the mini or just the brown one? Considering getting my first mini from the cruise collection, but this would bother me.



Definitely a common issue for the brown one, but I haven’t seen it much on other mini’s


----------



## prettyfox

ashin121 said:


> How much is it? It's looks so soft ❤


$1025. It's very soft. Here is the info!


----------



## EmilyM111

My first jewellery piece


----------



## ashin121

Lookelou said:


> I did fix it!!!  I have a knack for untwisting necklace chains, and the skill paid off!!!  The chain is now perfect.  Thanks for the thumbs up!


Can you show a picture of it fixed? My heart is still in shock from the previous photo. Lol. Glad you have the patience and skill!


----------



## ashin121

Sharona228 said:


> Is this twisted chain a common problem for the mini or just the brown one? Considering getting my first mini from the cruise collection, but this would bother me.


There was a year where twisted chain was common on the mini, so people took it in for complimentary repair from Chanel.  It had to do with the way the connector was sown. I think it was 2017? It wasn't all of it.  I have a mini from 2017 and it's fine . I haven't seen consistent issues like this since then.


----------



## npashia

Tuned83 said:


> Beautiful. Well done husband! Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Lookelou

Sharona228 said:


> Is this twisted chain a common problem for the mini or just the brown one? Considering getting my first mini from the cruise collection, but this would bother me.


I have a few minis and I have NEVER had this issue- sounds like it is just this brown 21p mini, and specifically the rectangle.  QC must have been snoozing that day!  Go get your mini!


----------



## Lookelou

ashin121 said:


> Can you show a picture of it fixed? My heart is still in shock from the previous photo. Lol. Glad you have the patience and skill!


To still your heart! Thanks for asking…here she is


----------



## stylinchica

Not all Nov purchases, but an accumulation of this color over the last few months.  A big thanks to nat74 for helping me find the matching classic flap.  Thank goodness I started looking for one before the price increase was announced, and even then it was a challenge!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Got a beanie from 21k


----------



## marushka

Lookelou said:


> Oh no!  I am on ban island, snuck off and purchased this 21p brown (aka caramel) mini….I was hoping I wouldn’t like it, as when all the hype came out about it, all I thought is “why would anyone want a brown Chanel bag?”  Now, I get it.  The photos do not do it justice irl.  Photos pull more yellow, but it is not- definitely a warm caramel.  I did pay too much (again a reason I was hoping I would not love).  It was 10% off and then I took advantage of the additional 15% off (at FP) the previous week.  So the price went from ludicrous down to ridiculous….and then it arrives with the most mangled chain I have ever seen!  And NO WAY was I paying premium for that (see below).  I discovered a new talent- untangling mangled Chanel chains!  Took me 2 hours- now I am stuck on my true love!  Dang it!  So, should I just bless the Chanel goddesses and keep (and love)?  Just need some BFF support from my TPF friends!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243230


Hi there I would say beautiful and not usual color!! May I ask why there was 10% discount? Was it because of the chain? Thank you


----------



## ashin121

Lookelou said:


> To still your heart! Thanks for asking…here she is


Looks perfect!


----------



## Lookelou

marushka said:


> Hi there I would say beautiful and not usual color!! May I ask why there was 10% discount? Was it because of the chain? Thank you


No- no discount because of the chain.  The bag was in FP’s normal markdown process, and was at 10% off.  The FP had a additional 15% off clearance/ already discounted items- so I took the bait and purchased!  I think it had beed bought and the person before me mangled it even more that the photos showed…but, it worked out


----------



## sarahdiffyq

AirPod case


----------



## Choubaroo

stylinchica said:


> Not all Nov purchases, but an accumulation of this color over the last few months.  A big thanks to nat74 for helping me find the matching classic flap.  Thank goodness I started looking for one before the price increase was announced, and even then it was a challenge!
> 
> View attachment 5244094



We're twinsie!!


----------



## stylinchica

Choubaroo said:


> We're twinsie!!


Love it!!!


----------



## mariatd

Tina_Bina said:


> Got a beanie from 21k


I love it.  Is the camellia removable?  There is a mini rectangular in the same color/pattern as the camellia.


----------



## noreen_uk

Logic said:


> Didn’t expect to get this square pearl crush mini in beige from 22C today so I’m excited and can’t wait to use it.
> 
> View attachment 5242898
> View attachment 5242899


can you please show me the inside and the modelling pictures if it's ok? tia


----------



## midori_bluez

Managed to get a small white caviar in SHW before the price increased 
Regret passing on the glittery silver one though, especially after looking at the photos in the posts here! The glittery silver is so gorgeous!


----------



## twinkleAA

Got the mini case a day before PI and the Coco Crush last Friday


----------



## hlzpenguin

twinkleAA said:


> Got the mini case a day before PI and the Coco Crush last Friday


Congrats! Would you mind sharing the price for the mini o case now? Thanks.


----------



## missD

Both “new to me” purchases. 

Caviar card case with a back pocket (love) in excellent used condition and a 2005 Cerf tote w/ mademoiselle lock with original tags attached!


----------



## kadya

This was my price increase panic buy…from Fashionphile 

Minis being in style means I can still find 227s for the low low. This is a full set that was just over $4k after tax. This red is so gorgeous! It reads a little darker and deeper in person. 






Look at how cheap it used to be


----------



## baninny

kadya said:


> This was my price increase panic buy…from Fashionphile
> 
> Minis being in style means I can still find 227s for the low low. This is a full set that was just over $4k after tax. This red is so gorgeous! It reads a little darker and deeper in person.
> 
> View attachment 5244985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244986
> 
> Look at how cheap it used to be
> 
> View attachment 5244988


The price is disgusting and sad  anyway..congrats!!! That red is stunning


----------



## twinkleAA

hlzpenguin said:


> Congrats! Would you mind sharing the price for the mini o case now? Thanks.


Sure thing! In Singapore, it was a S$50 increase to S$810 now.


----------



## Katostar

First brooch and it had to be stars and chanel. I'm glad to know that there was no price increase for this Rev item compared to last year when someone else bought it too.


----------



## Bridgidu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Congratulations she’s a beauty!!!!
> Would you mind sharing more pictures????
> Can’t decide if I want the GHW OR PGHW, yet to see the rose gold in real life / pictures!


I think it looks pretty IRL. I personally love it with rose gold hardware better than with gold.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Bridgidu said:


> I think it looks pretty IRL. I personally love it with rose gold hardware better than with gold.
> View attachment 5245727


Congratulations to you, I agree I absolutely love it and I’m so happy I decided to go with rose.  
Enjoy your new bag in good health. X


----------



## Bridgidu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Congratulations to you, I agree I absolutely love it and I’m so happy I decided to go with rose.
> Enjoy your new bag in good health. X


So glad you went with rose gold! It’s definitely unique


----------



## pepperpotts24

Pearl Crush


----------



## JHBR

pepperpotts24 said:


> Pearl Crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246266


Congratulations!! Can't wait to pick up mine next week.


----------



## pepperpotts24

JHBR said:


> Congratulations!! Can't wait to pick up mine next week.


Thanks! You too! Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## noreen_uk

pepperpotts24 said:


> Pearl Crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246266


beautiful
didn't know that it come in white this season? i have reserved grey and hoping to get it next week


----------



## pepperpotts24

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful
> didn't know that it come in white this season? i have reserved grey and hoping to get it next week


I didn't know about it either.  I just happened to walk into the boutique and my SA said it literally just came in that morning. I couldn't say no lol


----------



## AmyPodd

I purchased this belt as a gift for someone - I bought it at an estate sale and paid $350 for it.  I hope I did not pay too much?  It may be vintage?  Anyone know the name of it?  Any information would be great. TIA


----------



## christy555

pepperpotts24 said:


> Pearl Crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246266



this is a true beauty! Can I ask in real life if this is a more off white colour or  creamy white?


----------



## pepperpotts24

christy555 said:


> this is a true beauty! Can I ask in real life if this is a more off white colour or  creamy white?


I think this is more off white. Lighting is not that good, but here is a comparison with the white Chanel cloth duster against the bag.


----------



## NY-LON

Caviar WOC with GHW. Finally out of my head and off my wish list!


----------



## christy555

Omg


pepperpotts24 said:


> I think this is more off white. Lighting is not that good, but here is a comparison with the white Chanel cloth duster against the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246572


it’s so pretty, wish I’ll mange to score this one


----------



## pepperpotts24

christy555 said:


> Omg
> 
> it’s so pretty, wish I’ll mange to score this one


Sending positive vibes your way!! Best of luck!!


----------



## liz_

My new small CF. I wasn’t able to get it before the PI but happy to have a classic flap.


----------



## Jill N

New Chanel 19 - change to hardware. ❤️


----------



## h2omarine

New sneakers!! I screenshotted a photo of these like a year ago, but had only seen pink and green suede versions in store.  So happy my SA was able to track down a pair last week!!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

h2omarine said:


> New sneakers!! I screenshotted a photo of these like a year ago, but had only seen pink and green suede versions in store.  So happy my SA was able to track down a pair last week!!
> View attachment 5246967
> View attachment 5246968
> View attachment 5246970


love !! been eye-ing these same sneakers - question, did they by chance go up at all after the price increase ? i know it was $1,000 USD before price increase


----------



## h2omarine

amanda.tnguyen said:


> love !! been eye-ing these same sneakers - question, did they by chance go up at all after the price increase ? i know it was $1,000 USD before price increase



Thanks! They were still the same price!


----------



## CPA

Receive this piece.


----------



## maridsada

Just got it today from Nordy ❤️
so adorable


----------



## heather999

New Love, from Singapore! So Glad that finally I got a medium CF even though I did not manage to get this before PI.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

monkyjib said:


> New kicks to welcome November. It’s from 21B and I was pleasantly surprised to be able to find my size
> View attachment 5240323


I love these.  Congrats


----------



## CaribeanQueen

AmyPodd said:


> I purchased this belt as a gift for someone - I bought it at an estate sale and paid $350 for it.  I hope I did not pay too much?  It may be vintage?  Anyone know the name of it?  Any information would be great. TIA


Beautiful vintage piece.  You should get it authenticated.  Pieces like this go for $1,500+ on the resale market.


----------



## umamanikam

My new to me tweed rectangular mini


----------



## LouisV76

CPA said:


> Receive this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247042


beautiful! congrats!
is this the 22s?


----------



## Litsa

monkyjib said:


> New kicks to welcome November. It’s from 21B and I was pleasantly surprised to be able to find my size
> View attachment 5240323


Oh I have these in the high top version. I didn’t know they came in low tops.


----------



## Litsa

Just got this boy card holder and love the feel of it. The caviar has a nice sheen.


----------



## graciewwing

LouisV76 said:


> beautiful! congrats!
> is this the 22s?


No preowned. 22s is not available yet


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Cross posted in 19A thread - I was surprised to see this available when I visited the boutique last week! 19A emerald green (I think it is technically iridescent but I wouldn't say it's overly glittery) reissue WOC. Green is my favorite color so I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## anitsirk

ItsPurseonal said:


> Cross posted in 19A thread - I was surprised to see this available when I visited the boutique last week! 19A emerald green (I think it is technically iridescent but I wouldn't say it's overly glittery) reissue WOC. Green is my favorite color so I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 5247615



wow this is such a nice color!!! beautiful


----------



## ilovelions8

my new light beige cutie!


----------



## LilyLA

My November purchase   The price increase took some of the joy out but boyyyyy is this light beige gorgeous! It’s a pretty peach beige or pink beige. The pink is gorgeous too. My photos don’t do it justice. The beige is pinker/more peach in real life. The pink is lighter in real life compared to my photos


----------



## am1ly

My Rectangular Mini.

I didn’t buy any new Chanel bags from the boutique for quite a while.
So I had no idea how difficult is it to score one!
Does anyone else experience the hard time finding this too?

Just realize now when I want to get my hands on it before the next PI hits the mini family.


----------



## XCCX

LilyLA said:


> My November purchase   The price increase took some of the joy out but boyyyyy is this light beige gorgeous! It’s a pretty peach beige or pink beige. The pink is gorgeous too. My photos don’t do it justice. The beige is pinker/more peach in real life. The pink is lighter in real life compared to my photos
> View attachment 5247683
> View attachment 5247684
> View attachment 5247685
> View attachment 5247686


That light beige is beyond stunning!!! I love this season’s pink too, what a GREAT haul!


----------



## LilyLA

XCCX said:


> That light beige is beyond stunning!!! I love this season’s pink too, what a GREAT haul!


Thank you! I agree with you - the beige is so stunning. It went beyond my expectations - appreciate your kind words


----------



## elee12

My “new to me” preloved medium classic flap…and a matching “Chewnel” for my little pup!


----------



## Dextersmom

am1ly said:


> My Rectangular Mini.
> 
> I didn’t buy any new Chanel bags from the boutique for quite a while.
> So I had no idea how difficult is it to score one!
> Does anyone else experience the hard time finding this too?
> 
> Just realize now when I want to get my hands on it before the next PI hits the mini family.
> View attachment 5247690


It looks very pretty.   How does the leather feel to you?


----------



## gordonthegreat

Got this beauty on Tuesday while on vacation in Rome.  I was shocked to see it waiting for me on the shelf.  I’m in love.


----------



## JJJ.

So glad there is nothing from 22C that I am falling in love with so I just picked up this holiday set (plus some samples). FYI, these holiday sets are not sold out yet. More should be coming in November 18 at Saks Fifth Ave. Just try to get on the list beforehand to not overpay via resellers.


----------



## Lovebargain1

LilyLA said:


> My November purchase   The price increase took some of the joy out but boyyyyy is this light beige gorgeous! It’s a pretty peach beige or pink beige. The pink is gorgeous too. My photos don’t do it justice. The beige is pinker/more peach in real life. The pink is lighter in real life compared to my photos
> View attachment 5247683
> View attachment 5247684
> View attachment 5247685
> View attachment 5247686


Is the light beige darker or lighter irl ?


----------



## Martinibeach

gordonthegreat said:


> Got this beauty on Tuesday while on vacation in Rome.  I was shocked to see it waiting for me on the shelf.  I’m in love.
> View attachment 5247881
> View attachment 5247882


This bag is stunning! Big congrats and have fun wearing her!  Can you please share more info about this beauty. Color code, season? Many thanks in advance


----------



## tam0o

My very first Chanel


----------



## LVtingting

It is my birthday month, so thrilled that I scored this boy bag in the color of my wedding long time ago… it is my favorite color


----------



## LilyLA

tam0o said:


> My very first Chanel
> View attachment 5248089


Congratulations! She is a special piece!  You will always remember your first Chanel   
And then addiction only grows from here.


----------



## LilyLA

LVtingting said:


> It is my birthday month, so thrilled that I scored this boy bag in the color of my wedding long time ago… it is my favorite color
> View attachment 5248092


Happy Birthday! It’s a beautiful color and even more special because it was your wedding color  love the light gold against the purple too.


----------



## Mosman

Mission accomplished, now safe from potential PI.


----------



## Mosman

Mission accomplished, now safe from potential PI. Rec mini !!!


----------



## gordonthegreat

Martinibeach said:


> This bag is stunning! Big congrats and have fun wearing her!  Can you please share more info about this beauty. Color code, season? Many thanks in advance


Thanks! I don’t have the tag but I believe it is 21k, iri pink, silver hdw, medium flap.  My receipt has listed veal irise NF623.  Hope that helps


----------



## HappybytheC

She just arrived, 22c light green (sage green), love it!!


----------



## LouisV76

got it today - big love


----------



## flyingfree27

HappybytheC said:


> She just arrived, 22c light green (sage green), love it!!
> View attachment 5248199


Beautiful… The quilts on yours look puffiest of all the pictures I have seen of this colour. How does the caviar feel? Sturdy and shiny? I’m trying not to ask my SA for it, I love the colour but kinda wished it was in lambskin.


----------



## goodcrush

tam0o said:


> My very first Chanel
> View attachment 5248089



Congratulations! You will enjoy this one for life. Such an easy bag to use. I have to force myself to use my other bags


----------



## HappybytheC

flyingfree27 said:


> Beautiful… The quilts on yours look puffiest of all the pictures I have seen of this colour. How does the caviar feel? Sturdy and shiny? I’m trying not to ask my SA for it, I love the colour but kinda wished it was in lambskin.


@flyingfree27 

Exactly, sturdy and shiny but not too shiny. It’s so beautiful and the pictures of it in the stock/inventory tread demonstrates the color very accurate. 
I highly recommend it, can definitely imagine this would be gorgeous in lambskin as well!
Good luck with your decision !


----------



## lyxxx035

Mosman said:


> Mission accomplished, now safe from potential PI. Rec mini !!!


Is yours from 21K? Would love to see more photos!


----------



## am1ly

Dextersmom said:


> It looks very pretty.   How does the leather feel to you?


Hi, thank you.

The lambskin feels more sturdy than my vintage square mini (1999).
The vintage lambskin is more buttery and lisse.


----------



## gummsum

HappybytheC said:


> She just arrived, 22c light green (sage green), love it!!
> View attachment 5248199


Hi, is it the light green or dark green? I'm debating whether to get this bag or not but I thought this one was the dark green? And can you provide more pics if possible  Thank you.


----------



## vivavee

Square mini flap with the gold ball


----------



## HappybytheC

gummsum said:


> Hi, is it the light green or dark green? I'm debating whether to get this bag or not but I thought this one was the dark green? And can you provide more pics if possible  Thank you.


Hi! 
Probably leaning towards the dark green for cruise,  rather like sage. 
 A bit muted but with a shine, gorgeous 
 I can try and add the pictures from my SA , I find them accurate for the color!
Cheers


----------



## HappybytheC

HappybytheC said:


> Hi!
> Probably leaning towards the dark green for cruise,  rather like sage.
> A bit muted but with a shine, gorgeous
> I can try and add the pictures from my SA , I find them accurate for the color!
> Cheers


----------



## LV_4ever

First mini, first Chanel lambskin. I love sitting it next to my jumbo- the mini is adorable


----------



## lyxxx035

LV_4ever said:


> First mini, first Chanel lambskin. I love sitting it next to my jumbo- the mini is adorable
> View attachment 5248384


Is this from 21K or 22C? SHW or LGHW? It’s beautiful!


----------



## am1ly

LV_4ever said:


> First mini, first Chanel lambskin. I love sitting it next to my jumbo- the mini is adorable
> View attachment 5248384


Hi,

How about the back pocket position of your bag?
I found mine is quite low compared to the other ones in the preloved market.


----------



## baninny

So happy I was able to get a hold of this beauty 


2nd pic under natural light


----------



## LV_4ever

lyxxx035 said:


> Is this from 21K or 22C? SHW or LGHW? It’s beautiful!


I got this preloved, it is 2019. SHW. I had the same bag in my hand this summer at the boutique, but did not pull the trigger. Major mistake as I ended up paying over retail now. Sigh. Lesson learned!


----------



## eeebk

22C Black GHW Zipped Card Holder - quilts feel so puffy!


----------



## LV_4ever

am1ly said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about the back pocket position of your bag?
> I found mine is quite low compared to the other ones in the preloved market.


It didn’t strike me as low, mine is from 2019. Can I see a picture of yours, I will try to take a picture of mine later.


----------



## Mosman

lyxxx035 said:


> Is yours from 21K? Would love to see more photos!


It is 22C, light gold hardware, and Made in France.


----------



## llee5

22C Navy classic snap card holder in GHW


----------



## Rxandbags

I wasn’t initially a fan of the deauville but after rounding out my classics collection (more or less) and seeing the practicality, I’m on my 3rd deauville - introducing the large bowling bag. Definitely holds quite a bit and I appreciate the safety with having a zipper (featuring a camellia flower AirPods case that I can’t believe I missed out for so long



also, I couldn’t help myself and got a new to be camera bag. Shoulder straps originally but awaiting another strap for hopefully easy crossbody wear


Some nice de-stressors from work


----------



## electricbluerita

I just scored this Classic Maxi Single Flap in off-white with brushed gold hardware from '09 or '10 (not too sure, hologram starts with 13), and she's in excellent condition. So in love, and I like the fact that the chain is shorter than a Jumbo's.  She is slightly less "yellow" in person. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Jenita143

baninny said:


> So happy I was able to get a hold of this beauty
> View attachment 5248468
> 
> 2nd pic under natural light
> View attachment 5248472


Is this the new season's beige mini? it's gorgeous!


----------



## lovemylux

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5247634
> 
> View attachment 5247635
> 
> my new light beige cutie!


I adore this! Do you mind sharing the code for this flap card holder? Also which collection?

Thank you much!!


----------



## Jenita143

Went to pick up my “Like a Wallet” in the mini size and sadly was not in love. The size is perfect, but unfortunately the zipper pocket was a no-go. I thought the front pocket would hold my phone at the very least and my wallet can go in the zipper compartment, but the front pocket isn’t a real full pocket. No phone would fit. It’s a flat compartment. Having the phone in the zipper compartment made it too inconvenient to go thru the flap and zipper. I'm so sad because I really wanted an alternative to the caviar mini since it's no longer made and just impossible to find. Just wanted to provide my review.


----------



## ilovelions8

lovemylux said:


> I adore this! Do you mind sharing the code for this flap card holder? Also which collection?
> 
> Thank you much!!



Here you go! It’s from the current 22C collection that just launched.


----------



## baninny

Jenita143 said:


> Is this the new season's beige mini? it's gorgeous!


Yes! Thank you


----------



## MsRuckus

My first Chanel ❤️ - thinking about a 19 for months and when I found this one on redeluxe I fell head over heels. They said it was tweed, but it is definitely a knit sweater like fabric, so beautiful and fun and soft. Also the inside fabric is tie-dyed (just like me )


----------



## Kenyanqn

Picked these up from the 22C collection.
A classic mini and small flap wallet


----------



## lovemylux

ilovelions8 said:


> Here you go! It’s from the current 22C collection that just launched.
> 
> View attachment 5248828


Thank you very much, ilovelions8. Much appreciated!

I hope I can get my hands on one.


----------



## baninny

Kenyanqn said:


> Picked these up from the 22C collection.
> A classic mini and small flap wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248863
> View attachment 5248865


That gray mini is gorgeous! I thought minis count as slg - with the limit, you were still able to get a wallet? I’m asking because I want a flap wallet too! Thanks


----------



## swtbebee

llee5 said:


> My first mini came in the mail today. Purchased last week of Oct.
> I’ve been on a hunt for months and so grateful I finally got my hands on this beauty! (Big thanks to @nat74) So stoked!!
> View attachment 5241705
> 
> View attachment 5241706


Congrats it’s beautiful


----------



## swtbebee

Logic said:


> Didn’t expect to get this square pearl crush mini in beige from 22C today so I’m excited and can’t wait to use it.
> 
> View attachment 5242898
> View attachment 5242899


Ahh congrats! I’m looking for one too… may I ask what store and where? Thank you


----------



## Kenyanqn

baninny said:


> That gray mini is gorgeous! I thought minis count as slg - with the limit, you were still able to get a wallet? I’m asking because I want a flap wallet too! Thanks


The mini counted as a bag and the wallet as a SLG. So my SA said I’m at my limit until December.


----------



## monkyjib

When I asked my SA for this little gem I didn’t have high hope but she actually found it!!  I thought camera bags were considered as SLG but this one came with the metal plate and was packed the same way as bags.


----------



## LVtingting

LilyLA said:


> Happy Birthday! It’s a beautiful color and even more special because it was your wedding color  love the light gold against the purple too.


Thank you so much, this piece will always be near and dear to my heart


----------



## linhtp411

I’m so happy my SA was able to snatch up this bag for me. It’s been so hard to find


----------



## chanellover

Sooo gorgeous!



LilyLA said:


> My November purchase   The price increase took some of the joy out but boyyyyy is this light beige gorgeous! It’s a pretty peach beige or pink beige. The pink is gorgeous too. My photos don’t do it justice. The beige is pinker/more peach in real life. The pink is lighter in real life compared to my photos
> View attachment 5247683
> View attachment 5247684
> View attachment 5247685
> View attachment 5247686


----------



## am1ly

linhtp411 said:


> I’m so happy my SA was able to snatch up this bag for me. It’s been so hard to find
> View attachment 5248965
> View attachment 5248968


Oh it’s the mini rectangular ? Calfskin ?
Can you post more pics and the style code (if any)?
Thank you


----------



## am1ly

LV_4ever said:


> It didn’t strike me as low, mine is from 2019. Can I see a picture of yours, I will try to take a picture of mine later.


Here is mine.
Looking forward to see yours or any of others would be appreciated as well 

Other than that, the bag is great. I don’t think of exchanging anyway as one is already really hard to find. I don’t want to get nervous in running around and looking for a new one. Just curious.


----------



## Seaquin

stylinchica said:


> Not all Nov purchases, but an accumulation of this color over the last few months.  A big thanks to nat74 for helping me find the matching classic flap.  Thank goodness I started looking for one before the price increase was announced, and even then it was a challenge!
> 
> View attachment 5244094



GORGEOUS!


----------



## LV_4ever

am1ly said:


> Here is mine.
> Looking forward to see yours or any of others would be appreciated as well
> 
> Other than that, the bag is great. I don’t think of exchanging anyway as one is already really hard to find. I don’t want to get nervous in running around and looking for a new one. Just curious.
> View attachment 5249027


Here is mine. I do think my pocket is maybe a little higher than yours. But not much. Mine is from 2019, is yours from this year?


----------



## middlemouse318

monkyjib said:


> When I asked my SA for this little gem I didn’t have high hope but she actually found it!!  I thought camera bags were considered as SLG but this one came with the metal plate and was packed the same way as bags.
> 
> View attachment 5248941



Nice score!!! LOOOVE LOOOVE LOOOVE the pink-purple gradient color pearl chain  Super gorgeous color combo, I'd be in trouble if they actually made a bigger bag with this pearl chain or even a necklace   Congrats!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LouisV76 said:


> got it today - big love


Your new WOC is truly gorgeous! Love this color! Congrats!!!


----------



## Candacex

This 22c pink is so gorgeous! I love this style cardholder


----------



## am1ly

LV_4ever said:


> Here is mine. I do think my pocket is maybe a little higher than yours. But not much. Mine is from 2019, is yours from this year?
> View attachment 5249082


Yes 2021, just bought it 3 days ago.
Thank you so much for the photo.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

linhtp411 said:


> I’m so happy my SA was able to snatch up this bag for me. It’s been so hard to find
> View attachment 5248965
> View attachment 5248968


@linhtp411 - Congratulations! Gorgeous bag! We are almost bag twins except mine in white.


----------



## lilmads

Rxandbags said:


> I wasn’t initially a fan of the deauville but after rounding out my classics collection (more or less) and seeing the practicality, I’m on my 3rd deauville - introducing the large bowling bag. Definitely holds quite a bit and I appreciate the safety with having a zipper (featuring a camellia flower AirPods case that I can’t believe I missed out for so long
> View attachment 5248696
> 
> 
> also, I couldn’t help myself and got a new to be camera bag. Shoulder straps originally but awaiting another strap for hopefully easy crossbody wear
> View attachment 5248695
> 
> Some nice de-stressors from work



I love the camera bag!!! Can you share the tag or price please? Thank you!


----------



## nyctea123

HappybytheC said:


> She just arrived, 22c light green (sage green), love it!!
> View attachment 5248199


do you have the color code for this by any chance?


----------



## LouisV76

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Your new WOC is truly gorgeous! Love this color! Congrats!!!


thank you very much!!!


----------



## hokatie

Just got this WOC today


----------



## flyingfree27

hokatie said:


> Just got this WOC today


Loving the beige/black combi. Personally, I find it more pleasing to the eyes as compared to the white/black one. Congrats!


----------



## hokatie

flyingfree27 said:


> Loving the beige/black combi. Personally, I find it more pleasing to the eyes as compared to the white/black one. Congrats!


Thank you!
Yes, I think it’s a good color combination too.


----------



## Leejah

Really hard to capture this glittery silver but it is GORGEOUS  Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## tjkcrs

A huge thank you to @nat74 (seriously one of the sweetest and most helpful here! ) in helping me secure this absolutely beautiful small Chanel 19 in black with the new silver hardware! I literally gasped when I first saw photos of it posted on the 22C thread and knew I had to have it since I love my current Chanel 19 so much but always wished it was silver for the mixed hardware. XD




One interesting thing to note is that the interior is not the normal rich burgundy you might come to expect with black Chanel bags - it's actually a lighter red with pink undertones!



Some side by side photos with my blue Chanel 19 - fun change with the new mixed hardware is that you get the shiny light gold hardware instead:


----------



## mariatd

> View attachment 5249639



She is absolutely stunning.  This will be a bag that’ll haunt me if I don’t get it.  Congratulations.


----------



## HappybytheC

nyctea123 said:


> do you have the color code for this by any chance?


@nyctea123 
Here you go!
A01112 Y33352 NG124


----------



## tjkcrs

mariatd said:


> She is absolutely stunning.  This will be a bag that’ll haunt me if I don’t get it.  Congratulations.


Ahhh, thank you!  I hope you get one too!!


----------



## missie1

Was totally on Chanel Ban and saw the rainbow sequin flap and had to grab it.  I haven’t opened it yet as it’s part of my 12 days of Christmas so I have to wait 1 month to unwrap it


----------



## minami

Not the latest collection but super happy my SA found me a white mini!! It’s the chain soul bag from 21a  of course I used it immediately today! Lol


----------



## peach36

Last classic flap for a loooong time. 22C black chevron calfskin small classic flap w/ silver hardware, my dream combo for everyday! Came with the new dustbag


----------



## bkp0

Candacex said:


> This 22c pink is so gorgeous! I love this style cardholder
> View attachment 5249222


So cute! How many pockets inside?


----------



## Candacex

bkp0 said:


> So cute! How many pockets inside?



there are 2! Plus one more hidden one.


----------



## bkp0

I got this beauty this weekend! So excited!! What do you all recommend as a wallet for the mini bag? Im scared of stretching it out with my medium lv wallet. Also is there a way to double up the straps on this bag? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## goodcrush

bkp0 said:


> I got this beauty this weekend! So excited!! What do you all recommend as a wallet for the mini bag? Im scared of stretching it out with my medium lv wallet. Also is there a way to double up the straps on this bag? Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations! I like the flat card holder from Chanel in my minis. I also like LVs smallest kirigami too. I have a few Chanel flap card holders but I find them a bit bulky for the mini and will use those for other bags.


----------



## Lookelou

peach36 said:


> Last classic flap for a loooong time. 22C black chevron calfskin small classic flap w/ silver hardware, my dream combo for everyday! Came with the new dustbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250016
> View attachment 5250017


Beautiful combo!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## CPA

Jenita143 said:


> Went to pick up my “Like a Wallet” in the mini size and sadly was not in love. The size is perfect, but unfortunately the zipper pocket was a no-go. I thought the front pocket would hold my phone at the very least and my wallet can go in the zipper compartment, but the front pocket isn’t a real full pocket. No phone would fit. It’s a flat compartment. Having the phone in the zipper compartment made it too inconvenient to go thru the flap and zipper. I'm so sad because I really wanted an alternative to the caviar mini since it's no longer made and just impossible to find. Just wanted to provide my review.


I return mines too.


----------



## joohwangee22

Just picked this cutie today from 22C collection  
It is like cream white color


----------



## Joke

From 22c classic card holder in ng120

And I think from previous collection boots


----------



## electricbluerita

peach36 said:


> Last classic flap for a loooong time. 22C black chevron calfskin small classic flap w/ silver hardware, my dream combo for everyday! Came with the new dustbag



Fantastic choice, I love it! So stunning.


----------



## Lookelou

mariatd said:


> She is absolutely stunning.  This will be a bag that’ll haunt me if I don’t get it.  Congratulations.


i have always been on the fence about the 19- but the silver- now that finally makes it cool and edgy!  Congrats- it is way too fab!


----------



## baninny

peach36 said:


> Last classic flap for a loooong time. 22C black chevron calfskin small classic flap w/ silver hardware, my dream combo for everyday! Came with the new dustbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250016
> View attachment 5250017


OMG GORGEOUS!!! Stunning - congrats


----------



## mariatd

She is soooo beautiful.  It's been a long time that I was this excited about a Chanel purchase.  I love her so so much     I definitely think the color is a bit lighter and a touch more pink in real life.  I call it a nude, Chanel calls is light beige.


----------



## lyxxx035

Finally able to add a Black Mini Rectangular Classic Flap with LGHW to my collection the first week of November! I was on the waitlist and quoted “1-2 years (!)” but my SA came through in just a few months. They received more units than expected I guess? Oddly enough, this Chanel SA is in a different state but my other Chanel SA in the state I live in reached out the same week with a Black Medium Classic Flap in Lambskin with GHW before the price increase. The Mini was already on its way to me so I declined the Medium, but likely would have chosen the Mini anyways if timing lined up as the pre-price increase price for the Medium was pushing it for me personally. The Mini with LGHW is from 21K (right) and I included photos of my other Mini with SHW from 19C (left). I’m guilty of having the exact same bag but with different hardware… but you love what you love, right?!


----------



## lyxxx035

am1ly said:


> Here is mine.
> Looking forward to see yours or any of others would be appreciated as well
> 
> Other than that, the bag is great. I don’t think of exchanging anyway as one is already really hard to find. I don’t want to get nervous in running around and looking for a new one. Just curious.
> View attachment 5249027


Here are mine from the back from reference! 19C with SHW on the left and 21K with LGHW on the right. Both bought new from the boutique.


----------



## Bridgidu

Finally got the chance to open the boxes for these beautiful medium CFs! Bought them the day before the price increase, didn’t expect to find any black, but ended up with two lol. Love both caviar and lambskin


----------



## flyingfree27

peach36 said:


> Last classic flap for a loooong time. 22C black chevron calfskin small classic flap w/ silver hardware, my dream combo for everyday! Came with the new dustbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250016
> View attachment 5250017


I just realised that this is in calfskin. It’s not the grained caviar calfskin right? I find it intriguing and beautiful. Do you know if there are any colours for this chevron calfskin in 22c? Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## peach36

flyingfree27 said:


> I just realised that this is in calfskin. It’s not the grained caviar calfskin right? I find it intriguing and beautiful. Do you know if there are any colours for this chevron calfskin in 22c? Congrats on your beauty!


Thank you!! It's in smooth calfskin, looks similar to lambskin but is heartier, has slightly more texture to it and doesn't scratch as easily. I believe this same bag also comes in light beige and medium grey for 22C!


----------



## dbcelly

tjkcrs said:


> A huge thank you to @nat74 (seriously one of the sweetest and most helpful here! ) in helping me secure this absolutely beautiful small Chanel 19 in black with the new silver hardware! I literally gasped when I first saw photos of it posted on the 22C thread and knew I had to have it since I love my current Chanel 19 so much but always wished it was silver for the mixed hardware. XD
> 
> View attachment 5249639
> 
> 
> One interesting thing to note is that the interior is not the normal rich burgundy you might come to expect with black Chanel bags - it's actually a lighter red with pink undertones!
> View attachment 5249640
> 
> 
> Some side by side photos with my blue Chanel 19 - fun change with the new mixed hardware is that you get the shiny light gold hardware instead:
> View attachment 5249641
> 
> View attachment 5249642
> 
> View attachment 5249643





mariatd said:


> She is absolutely stunning.  This will be a bag that’ll haunt me if I don’t get it.  Congratulations.



This and the gray 19 changed my mind about the 19.  Something about the coolness of the ruthenium CC instead of the gold makes me see it totally different. 

I'm probably already too late in trying to get one though... did you see it / know if it came in one size up (aka medium)?


----------



## Karinism

dbcelly said:


> This and the gray 19 changed my mind about the 19.  Something about the coolness of the ruthenium CC instead of the gold makes me see it totally different.
> 
> I'm probably already too late in trying to get one though... did you see it / know if it came in one size up (aka medium)?



Yes, the RHW Chanel 19 comes in all 3 sizes!!


----------



## Saaski

A little late in posting these, but hopefully it's okay! My new REV classic black with ghw and 21k iridescent pink. I feel so lucky that my SA had these items in stock for me, especially since the classic black has been so hard to get.




Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## hmily223

Kenyanqn said:


> Picked these up from the 22C collection.
> A classic mini and small flap wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248863
> View attachment 5248865


I bought the same color wallet, it's so pretty


----------



## zoedo2113

Mini Rectangular in Beige from 22C


----------



## hmily223

Got these cuties on Veterans Day for Anniversary!!!


----------



## artshero

One of my reserves came in yesterday. 
22c pink classic zipped coin purse 
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## idlehen

Just got my vintage Diana this morning. I bought it from vluxestyle on IG and it came full set! Box, dustbag, card, even ribbon and camilia. It came with an Entrupy certificate already but I'm going to double check with Zeko just to be sure. She looks great though. Very minor scratches on hardware and barely any scuffs or marks on the leather.


----------



## linadelina

llee5 said:


> My first mini came in the mail today. Purchased last week of Oct.
> I’ve been on a hunt for months and so grateful I finally got my hands on this beauty! (Big thanks to @nat74) So stoked!!
> View attachment 5241705
> 
> View attachment 5241706


Beautiful!!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## geenebeene

Bridgidu said:


> Purchased these late Oct, presenting the unicorn mini and some accessories I recently received
> View attachment 5241056
> View attachment 5241057


Bag Twins! Don't you just love the jeweled CC turnlock? My absolute favorite.  Love your accessories too, beautiful!
Enjoy them in good health~


----------



## urma

idlehen said:


> Just got my vintage Diana this morning. I bought it from vluxestyle on IG and it came full set! Box, dustbag, card, even ribbon and camilia. It came with an Entrupy certificate already but I'm going to double check with Zeko just to be sure. She looks great though. Very minor scratches on hardware and barely any scuffs or marks on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 5252619


This bag is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Bridgidu

This duma backpack definitely grew on me in time. I passed it at first when my SA offered it to me. But when I came around to like it, it was hard to find lol. Thanks @nat74 for recommending her SA


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

It’s growing on me too. I thought i never needed a backpack, but for some reason I kinda want one now. 




Bridgidu said:


> This duma backpack definitely grew on me in time. I passed it at first when my SA offered it to me. But when I came around to like it, it was hard to find lol. Thanks @nat74 for recommending her SA
> View attachment 5252801


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase this month. I thought i was done with Chanel a long time ago, but guess not.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Rxandbags said:


> I wasn’t initially a fan of the deauville but after rounding out my classics collection (more or less) and seeing the practicality, I’m on my 3rd deauville - introducing the large bowling bag. Definitely holds quite a bit and I appreciate the safety with having a zipper (featuring a camellia flower AirPods case that I can’t believe I missed out for so long
> View attachment 5248696
> 
> 
> also, I couldn’t help myself and got a new to be camera bag. Shoulder straps originally but awaiting another strap for hopefully easy crossbody wear
> View attachment 5248695
> 
> Some nice de-stressors from work


Pretty handbags are a de-stressor for me too!  Congrats!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

minami said:


> Not the latest collection but super happy my SA found me a white mini!! It’s the chain soul bag from 21a  of course I used it immediately today! Lol
> 
> View attachment 5249929
> View attachment 5249930
> View attachment 5249931


I'm digging that bag and it looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## MiniLover

22c light beige rectangular vanity ~ Love this color


----------



## minami

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I'm digging that bag and it looks great on you!  Congrats!


Thank you ❤️❤️


----------



## neardark

I didn’t beat the PI but it’s okay because this bag is a gem…


----------



## sweetpea_2009

neardark said:


> I didn’t beat the PI but it’s okay because this bag is a gem…
> 
> View attachment 5252986


This bag is SOOOO gorgeous! Congrats on the purchase.  A gem indeed!


----------



## luxurista

22C mini hat box aka Handle with Care… highly recommended it if you love tiny bags!


----------



## tiffbone

Rxandbags said:


> I wasn’t initially a fan of the deauville but after rounding out my classics collection (more or less) and seeing the practicality, I’m on my 3rd deauville - introducing the large bowling bag. Definitely holds quite a bit and I appreciate the safety with having a zipper (featuring a camellia flower AirPods case that I can’t believe I missed out for so long
> View attachment 5248696
> 
> 
> also, I couldn’t help myself and got a new to be camera bag. Shoulder straps originally but awaiting another strap for hopefully easy crossbody wear
> View attachment 5248695
> 
> Some nice de-stressors from work


I've been looking for a camera bag! Do you have a mod shot with the bag that you could share?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Bought a necklace and a pair of earrings as well.


----------



## lovemylux

Leejah said:


> Really hard to capture this glittery silver but it is GORGEOUS  Thanks for letting me share !


Did this color come in for the flap card holder? And which collection?
Thank you!


----------



## Choubaroo

neardark said:


> I didn’t beat the PI but it’s okay because this bag is a gem…
> 
> View attachment 5252986



We're twinsie!! ❤


----------



## anitsirk

I couldn’t find the 21K purple cardholder anywhere so I purchased from a reseller for the first time ever. Definitely worth the small premium- it’s so cute with my new mini!!


----------



## electricbluerita

I know that we mostly speak of bags in this sub-forum, but I had to share this perfume. Chanel No. 5 L'Eau is absolutely stunning to me. Chanel is having their 100th anniversary pop-up for Chanel No. 5, next to their boutique, at a very popular mall (Siam Paragon) where I live. It's like Chanel No. 5 but much softer and delicate. I don't work in an office, but it wouldn't be too loud for one. Finally found my Chanel scent. To me, it has some of D&G's Light Blue DNA with its citrus notes, but it's much better and richer with its No. 5 foundation. It does not smell like Light Blue at all, but it's like if No. 5 went on one date with Light Blue haha.


----------



## gummsum

neardark said:


> I didn’t beat the PI but it’s okay because this bag is a gem…
> 
> View attachment 5252986


I have the same. Congrats, she's gorgeous !!!!


----------



## linhtp411

am1ly said:


> Oh it’s the mini rectangular ? Calfskin ?
> Can you post more pics and the style code (if any)?
> Thank you


Hey girl sorry I didn’t check this post and didn’t know you asked. Here are some pictures of the bag.


----------



## michellecwongx

My new beige mini rectangle   

My neutral collection is now complete


----------



## Chanel0524

I purchased quite a few items this month. Aside from what is in these two photos, I have a few more pieces coming next week


----------



## Litsa

My new cashmere beanie!


----------



## danielledotgif

My new-to-me WOC arrived last night!


----------



## vanwin7

Scored a light purple mini reissue. This is the 3rd mini reissue in my collection (black, green/teal and now purple). Love how practical and understated these bags are!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

linhtp411 said:


> Hey girl sorry I didn’t check this post and didn’t know you asked. Here are some pictures of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253659
> View attachment 5253660
> View attachment 5253661
> View attachment 5253662
> View attachment 5253664
> View attachment 5253665


@linhtp411 - Careful not to display serial code from tag (prevent replications, just never known who watching this forum), just too many fakes out there). 

Congrats! Btw, almost bag twins, mine in white.


----------



## linhtp411

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @linhtp411 - Careful not to display serial code from tag (prevent replications, just never known who watching this forum), just too many fakes out there).
> 
> Congrats! Btw, almost bag twins, mine in white.


Oops I didn’t know. Thanks for the reminder. I’ll keep that in mind


----------



## Purselette

linhtp411 said:


> Oops I didn’t know. Thanks for the reminder. I’ll keep that in mind





Jkfashionstyle said:


> @linhtp411 - Careful not to display serial code from tag (prevent replications, just never known who watching this forum), just too many fakes out there).
> 
> Congrats! Btw, almost bag twins, mine in white.


@Jkfashionstyle and @linhtp411 The Chanel Boutique SA's (New York 5th Avenue  & Short Hills Mall in NJ) from 2 different purse purchases did not give me the tags.  For the first purchase, at the New York 5th Avenue store, I actually called back to inquire why the tag wasn't still attached to the purse or at least added to my receipt envelope.  I was told, that they don't give the tag to customers.  I guess Chanel is really trying to clamp down on fake bags using info from real tags.


----------



## flyingfree27

linhtp411 said:


> Hey girl sorry I didn’t check this post and didn’t know you asked. Here are some pictures of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253659
> View attachment 5253660
> View attachment 5253661
> View attachment 5253662
> View attachment 5253664
> View attachment 5253665





Purselette said:


> @Jkfashionstyle and @linhtp411 The Chanel Boutique SA's (New York 5th Avenue  & Short Hills Mall in NJ) from 2 different purse purchases did not give me the tags.  For the first purchase, at the New York 5th Avenue store, I actually called back to inquire why the tag wasn't still attached to the purse or at least added to my receipt envelope.  I was told, that they don't give the tag to customers.  I guess Chanel is really trying to clamp down on fake bags using info from real tags.


Thanks for so many angles of this beautiful bag. I wish I have one too! My local boutique only brought in the white, which is very pretty too, but I really like the green shimmers on the black. Congrats on your purchase! I’ll continue to admire from far. Curious about the interior though - is it also fully covered with the same shiny crumpled calfskin or it’s a plain black interior?

As for tags, my local boutique never gives them out and according to them, they are suppose to retain the tags also for audit purposes. However, there have been times my items came with the tags.


----------



## am1ly

linhtp411 said:


> Hey girl sorry I didn’t check this post and didn’t know you asked. Here are some pictures of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253659
> View attachment 5253660
> View attachment 5253661
> View attachment 5253662
> View attachment 5253664
> View attachment 5253665


very kind of you. Thank you very much.
I don’t know if we can still find it here but your tag can help a lot.


----------



## Sharona228

MiniLover said:


> 22c light beige rectangular vanity ~ Love this color


Will this fit an iPhone pro max?


----------



## gagabag

linhtp411 said:


> Oops I didn’t know. Thanks for the reminder. I’ll keep that in mind


Beautiful bag!
Don’t worry about it, that’s just the item code you posted that is a universal identifier for this item.


----------



## candisyu

member: 468218"]
love
[/QUOTE]
So beautiful  mind sharing the code and the bag view of your bag? Thanks


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

linhtp411 said:


> Oops I didn’t know. Thanks for the reminder. I’ll keep that in mind





Purselette said:


> @Jkfashionstyle and @linhtp411 The Chanel Boutique SA's (New York 5th Avenue  & Short Hills Mall in NJ) from 2 different purse purchases did not give me the tags.  For the first purchase, at the New York 5th Avenue store, I actually called back to inquire why the tag wasn't still attached to the purse or at least added to my receipt envelope.  I was told, that they don't give the tag to customers.  I guess Chanel is really trying to clamp down on fake bags using info from real tags.





gagabag said:


> Beautiful bag!
> Don’t worry about it, that’s just the item code you posted that is a universal identifier for this item.



@linhtp411 - Last pic contains serial code specifically for your bag (old days that number on the black card and sticker inside the bag) on initial post. 2nd to last pic has the style codes (universal identifier). (Not sure if you can remove last pic but request admin for assistance).


----------



## Leejah

lovemylux said:


> Did this color come in for the flap card holder? And which collection?
> Thank you!


I am not sure, I think I might have seen someone post it on IG but I didn’t see it In my boutique and I didn’t ask. It’s 21 K !


----------



## gummsum

My new to me reissue 226. Puffy quilts, silver hardware and aged calfskin leather . I’m in love. Given the prices right now, below 5k feels like a steal


----------



## MishaJanuary

My new Mini! ❤️


----------



## fiantoduri

It's on its way to me but I'm too excited to wait until I get it to post here. My incoming new-to-me black rectangular mini in caviar. Paid a premium for it but I'm glad I was able to even find one! It's funny because I've been wanting a classic flap in small or medium for so long but decided to pull the trigger on this rectangular mini instead. Maybe it's because it's so elusive that made me want to get this instead.


----------



## lovemylux

Leejah said:


> I am not sure, I think I might have seen someone post it on IG but I didn’t see it In my boutique and I didn’t ask. It’s 21 K !


Thanks, Leejah.
I have not seen the silver color in the flap card holder anywhere but probably I did not try hard looking.  At any rate even if it exists the chance of me getting one is probably near to impossible!!


----------



## hjspell

scored small classic flap


----------



## Gabel

There she is  I didn’t want to like her but now I love her.


----------



## Gabel

hjspell said:


> scored small classic flap
> View attachment 5254216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254450
> 
> View attachment 5254451


Congrats !!! Does the hat run small? Last time I tried - 2 years ago it was tiny ((


----------



## Leejah

lovemylux said:


> Thanks, Leejah.
> I have not seen the silver color in the flap card holder anywhere but probably I did not try hard looking.  At any rate even if it exists the chance of me getting one is probably near to impossible!!


Np! Yes, there were very hard to find  I’m in Cali and had to take a trip to New Jersey for a few days and that’s where I found them. All the boutiques near me had no stock. Good luck with your search !


----------



## soft_pink

From today


----------



## hjspell

Gabel said:


> Congrats !!! Does the hat run small? Last time I tried - 2 years ago it was tiny ((



It runs normal. Not too small or big.
I have a big head.


----------



## neardark

Leejah said:


> Np! Yes, there were very hard to find  I’m in Cali and had to take a trip to New Jersey for a few days and that’s where I found them. All the boutiques near me had no stock. Good luck with your search !



I’ve seen the flap card holder in boutique, I almost bought it but went with the zip around coin purse instead. This was back in early October, I haven’t seen it since then except for one that came and went on Fashionphile.


----------



## Leejah

neardark said:


> I’ve seen the flap card holder in boutique, I almost bought it but went with the zip around coin purse instead. This was back in early October, I haven’t seen it since then except for one that came and went on Fashionphile.


Nice! Kinda looking for the matching WOC but am refusing to pay Fashionphile’s price so hopefully it’ll pop up maybe.


----------



## Hayley2525

it all looks nice~~!


----------



## AT032515

My new vanity!  I love this beige


----------



## IFH

Atsai715 said:


> My new vanity!  I love this beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254763


Could you please let me know if this photo was taken under white light?  TIA!


----------



## MissTammyB

new to me medium CF in the most gorgeous condition and red in lambskin - isn’t she a stunner??  got her for an amazing price considering excellent condition and price increase


----------



## AT032515

IFH said:


> Could you please let me know if this photo was taken under white light?  TIA!


It is soft white light indoor.  The color is pretty light with pink undertones.


----------



## BWM

The 22C pink cardholder is so beautiful IRL!


----------



## Marlee

So happy with my grey Mini!


----------



## desertchic

My 22C mini rectangular with lghw 



(My first (new) lambskin bag and I can’t stop holding it - it’s so yummy feeling!)


----------



## allure244

So happy to find this bag with the help of a friend - my first square mini and it’s the denim pearl crush. In love with this cutie.


----------



## Lookelou

allure244 said:


> So happy to find this bag with the help of a friend - my first square mini and it’s the denim pearl crush. In love with this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255313


Congrats!  I love this mini.  I bought the rectangle but had a hard time deciding!  I can’t stop looking at it!  So pretty.


----------



## XCCX

michellecwongx said:


> My new beige mini rectangle
> 
> My neutral collection is now complete
> 
> View attachment 5253743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253744


Beautiful neutrals!!!


----------



## flyingfree27

desertchic said:


> My 22C mini rectangular with lghw
> 
> View attachment 5255169
> 
> (My first (new) lambskin bag and I can’t stop holding it - it’s so yummy feeling!)


That’s the beauty and allure of the lambskin!! It makes you want it even more..


----------



## lvlitigator

My new beauty that is on her way to me! ❤️


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## rakhee81

You know how the story goes: went looking for it. Hoped I wouldn’t like it. I loved it. Brought it home!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Daisyblume

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5255518


Hi can i know what is the full description for the vanity bag? Can i have the product code if you have? Thanks!


----------



## Marmotte

Finally found them in Dubai!


----------



## Cooshcouture

Daisyblume said:


> Hi can i know what is the full description for the vanity bag? Can i have the product code if you have? Thanks!


----------



## Cooshcouture

Daisyblume said:


> Hi can i know what is the full description for the vanity bag? Can i have the


----------



## Myluxeloves

My boutique haul. Been wanting the earrings for a while and repurchased the black vanity after I regretted selling my 20S one. I can’t believe I found this Chanel camera bag at the boutique. It’s 19S iridescent blue caviar and changes colour in different light. The caviar and quality are still amazing in comparison to what is being churned out now. Such an incredible find and great to not have to pay a premium preloved.


----------



## yukongolden

Marmotte said:


> Finally found them in Dubai!
> View attachment 5255695
> View attachment 5255696


 can you tell me the reference number or send a pic so I can find them too


----------



## KN89

Love this color!


----------



## slt21122

Bridgidu said:


> Purchased these late Oct, presenting the unicorn mini and some accessories I recently received
> View attachment 5241056
> View attachment 5241057


That is a beautiful bag! You should do some mod shots with it.


----------



## slt21122

cpr34 said:


> A big thank you to everyone who replied on my other thread
> Presenting what I think would be my last Chanel for a very long time, the 21K Iridescent Pink Mini.
> I only began my road to Chanel in 2018 and I would have loved to add a small Boy and a classic Medium to my collection, but with the new price increase, I seriously doubt I will be able to.
> I think this is the closest I will ever get to my unicorn bag which is the 17B Rosegold, but she is seriously so damn gorgeous I have no regret paying a slight premium for her:
> 
> View attachment 5241134
> View attachment 5241135


Gorgeous! The pink and iridescence is just perfect!


----------



## slt21122

flyingfree27 said:


> On the day of the price increase, I got a text from my SA that she had a Chanel 19 brown for me! Glad it hasn’t increase price (yet). Of all the items on my 21K wishlist, this is the only one that my country bought. Given its popularity, I had given up hopes of getting any bag from this season from the store - so this was a great surprise.
> 
> This is the second 19 I have bought. The leather is not as shiny but the quality feels the same as my 21C Navy (which I recently sold). Before yesterday, I’ve only seen this colour numerous times from photos. Nothing beats seeing this colour in person - it is truly gorgeous and there’s something about it that cannot be captured on camera. It’s the perfect colour to match these chunky gold chains imo - not too loud or contrasting for my style. I am truly grateful that my SA got this for me - there were only 2 the store received yesterday. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5241184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241185


Lucky you! It is a beautiful 19. Great pick!


----------



## fadeout

Can’t believe I paid this much for a cloth bag.


----------



## Lookelou

fadeout said:


> Can’t believe I paid this much for a cloth bag.


Ditto!  But it’s wonderful!


----------



## A'mum

It’s been a while since I’ve posted but here are my purchases for November. The mini vanity with chain was an unexpected find. I was happy to see that this 22c version was big enough to comfortably fit cardholders. I’ve included a few pics of the different SLG’s that will be able to go in there in case anyone is interested.


----------



## simplynoy

I picked up the small 22C pink CF over the weekend!


----------



## Sylly

Mazza86 said:


> My boutique haul. Been wanting the earrings for a while and repurchased the black vanity after I regretted selling my 20S one. I can’t believe I found this Chanel camera bag at the boutique. It’s 19S iridescent blue caviar and changes colour in different light. The caviar and quality are still amazing in comparison to what is being churned out now. Such an incredible find and great to not have to pay a premium preloved.
> View attachment 5255977
> View attachment 5255978
> View attachment 5255979


WOW! What great finds! I have the small classic flap in that 19S iridescent blue, and agree, the color is AMAZING! How lucky you found it.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

KN89 said:


> Love this color!


Please do some mod shots! Debating over this bag


----------



## doraepeet

Mini rectangular pearl crush 22c and classic tri-fold wallet, my beloved SA found them for me


----------



## nongcan

Loving this necklace


----------



## gigi11

fadeout said:


> Can’t believe I paid this much for a cloth bag.


 so pretty! what do you think about the fabric? is regular lambskin easier to maintain than that?


----------



## fadeout

gigi11 said:


> so pretty! what do you think about the fabric? is regular lambskin easier to maintain than that?


Fabric seems pretty sturdy as denim tends to be. Way easier to maintain than lambskin in my opinion. However since it’s cloth the structure is much floppier. It maintains its shape but when you try and close the flap, pressing on the the lock real distorts the shape of the front of the bag (momentarily). I do wonder if it will be an issue with repeated use.


----------



## Fixxi

simplynoy said:


> I picked up the small 22C pink CF over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5256441
> View attachment 5256443
> View attachment 5256444


This pink is so gorgeous! Looks great on you!


----------



## step2005

Pulled the trigger on small CF but it’s perfect and I have no regrets!  Feels and looks more substantial than square mini but I love both.


----------



## joeynht

My SA managed to track this beauty down since I’ve been looking for dark color coco handle. First time for coco handle and somehow still prefer CF.Love the leather for 21K but I guess I’ll stick with CF next time.


----------



## StephieD

I'm always on the hunt for a pop of color, and this 19C pink card holder caught my eye immediately Purchased new in box from a trusted seller on FB *happy dance*


----------



## babypebblezz

StephieD said:


> I'm always on the hunt for a pop of color, and this 19C pink card holder caught my eye immediately Purchased new in box from a trusted seller on FB *happy dance*
> View attachment 5258025


Pretty!!


----------



## babypebblezz

BWM said:


> The 22C pink cardholder is so beautiful IRL!
> 
> View attachment 5255047


Can you post some inside and back photos please. It’s so pretty


----------



## simplynoy

Fixxi said:


> This pink is so gorgeous! Looks great on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Thanks to @nat74 for connecting me with her SA who worked hard to get me a pair of this. I missed them during 21S but guess what, they came back!


----------



## Ellabright

NY-LON said:


> Caviar WOC with GHW. Finally out of my head and off my wish list!
> 
> View attachment 5246694


A couple of weeks or months and you will have another wish in your head lol


----------



## electricbluerita

My new cutie and first Chanel SLG. I usually save up for the big thing but wanted a little something sweet, as I would probably never get a bag in this color (watch me change my mind in a few months lol).   This card holder is brand new but from 2019.


----------



## fiantoduri

My newest pre-loved baby arrived today


----------



## kpgirl

Picked this up last week for a gift for myself! It’s part of 22C and is quite a unicorn! Light gold hardware and the black and white sequins are to die for! Also the price was pretty reasonable for a full sequin mini flap (~4900)


----------



## bergafer3

My birthday gift just arrived! I love it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hlzpenguin said:


> Thanks to @nat74 for connecting me with her SA who worked hard to get me a pair of this. I missed them during 21S but guess what, they came back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258201


Love these! I have been trying to figure out if they re-released two sizes or just one??? Are these small?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love these! I have been trying to figure out if they re-released two sizes or just one??? Are these small?


Only saw one size this time and I believe they are small.


----------



## ms.affliction

Jenita143 said:


> Went to pick up my “Like a Wallet” in the mini size and sadly was not in love. The size is perfect, but unfortunately the zipper pocket was a no-go. I thought the front pocket would hold my phone at the very least and my wallet can go in the zipper compartment, but the front pocket isn’t a real full pocket. No phone would fit. It’s a flat compartment. Having the phone in the zipper compartment made it too inconvenient to go thru the flap and zipper. I'm so sad because I really wanted an alternative to the caviar mini since it's no longer made and just impossible to find. Just wanted to provide my review.






Did you try the bigger size? Fits my iPhone Max perfect in the front!


----------



## purseaddict2021

bergafer3 said:


> My birthday gift just arrived! I love it


May I ask how much it is?


----------



## purseaddict2021

llee5 said:


> 22C Navy classic snap card holder in GHW
> 
> View attachment 5248661


May I ask How much was it?


----------



## bergafer3

purseaddict2021 said:


> May I ask how much it is?


$425 before taxes


----------



## Jkbaglover

electricbluerita said:


> My new cutie and first Chanel SLG. I usually save up for the big thing but wanted a little something sweet, as I would probably never get a bag in this color (watch me change my mind in a few months lol).   This card holder is brand new but from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5258371


This is so cute! I love this style cardholder and the pink is a great pop of color. Do you happen to have the style code/number for this style cardholder?


----------



## electricbluerita

Jkbaglover said:


> This is so cute! I love this style cardholder and the pink is a great pop of color. Do you happen to have the style code/number for this style cardholder?



Thank you so much, so sweet of you! Unfortunately, I bought it from a lady who never used it but she didn't provide the tag and the box doesn't have the style code/number anymore.  If I end up finding out somehow, I'll let you know!


----------



## JennRN

michellecwongx said:


> My new beige mini rectangle
> 
> My neutral collection is now complete
> 
> View attachment 5253743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253744


Love! I'm trying to build my mini neutral collection also! What collection is the mini grey from?


----------



## michellecwongx

JennRN said:


> Love! I'm trying to build my mini neutral collection also! What collection is the mini grey from?



Thank you   the grey is from the 21B collection and is a true dove grey.


----------



## herabebe

KN89 said:


> Love this color!


omg~~~ Love it!
what is the colour code??


----------



## Purselette

Jkfashionstyle said:


> @linhtp411 - Last pic contains serial code specifically for your bag (old days that number on the black card and sticker inside the bag) on initial post. 2nd to last pic has the style codes (universal identifier). (Not sure if you can remove last pic but request admin for assistance).





Purselette said:


> @Jkfashionstyle and @linhtp411 The Chanel Boutique SA's (New York 5th Avenue  & Short Hills Mall in NJ) from 2 different purse purchases did not give me the tags.  For the first purchase, at the New York 5th Avenue store, I actually called back to inquire why the tag wasn't still attached to the purse or at least added to my receipt envelope.  I was told, that they don't give the tag to customers.  I guess Chanel is really trying to clamp down on fake bags using info from real tags.


 @Jkfashionstyle and @linhtp411, I want to correct something I said in an earlier post about not receiving the tag.  The Short Hills boutique did leave the tag attached. ( I finally started using the bag and found the tag attached inside.  See my post #295 in the October 2021 Purchases.)  However as I said earlier, the New York boutique did not give me the tag.  Hope this helps.


----------



## elizapav

Introducing my 2005 Anniversary 2.55 reissue found on a special trip to Paris. J’adore this (almost) vintage bag and can’t wait to use it after a little TLC. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## kpgirl

Got my second package- shoes! Bag is part of 22C!


----------



## purpledress

I went in to look at a classic black wallet but came out with this......


----------



## arliegirl

rakhee81 said:


> You know how the story goes: went looking for it. Hoped I wouldn’t like it. I loved it. Brought it home!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255678


Love!!!! Congrats!


----------



## mcwee

Found a Deauville from previous cruise.
And an absolutely gorgeous brooch.


----------



## flyingfree27

mcwee said:


> Found a Deauville from previous cruise.
> And an absolutely gorgeous brooch.
> View attachment 5260110
> View attachment 5260111


Both are lovely finds! May I know how much was the deauville? It’s a beautiful brown!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

KN89 said:


> Love this color!


Congrats! Wonder if the color code is NG124. Is it more of green, grey or blue? Thanks.


----------



## Gabel

Quite happy with 22c


----------



## Weknow

Thanks to Quinnie88 and the beautiful NM SA she introduced me! I’m over the moon.


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Beach Sisters. Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## 19s_Lover

I am so happy to add this 21K lilac My Perfect mini in lambskin into my collection


----------



## Tina_Bina

picked this up from my SA today 
New 22C Duma backpack.


----------



## Chic-Chick

Loving this pretty pink


----------



## Polar8

picked this up from my SA today
New 22C Duma backpack.
[/QUOTE]

Very cute! congrats.


----------



## dwang018

Finally added mini rectangular in caviar!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## babypebblezz

dwang018 said:


> Finally added mini rectangular in caviar!! Thanks for letting me share


Is this new?


----------



## dwang018

babypebblezz said:


> Is this new?


It’s in like new condition. But not from boutique. They’ve been discontinued for awhile


----------



## mochibabu

Didn't manage to get this beauty from the boutique before price increase.. but my heart is full! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## dwang018

pamelastanlee said:


> View attachment 5261931
> 
> Didn't manage to get this beauty from the boutique before price increase.. but my heart is full! Thank you for letting me share


Is it silver hardware? Beautiful


----------



## mochibabu

dwang018 said:


> Is it silver hardware? Beautiful



yes it is silver hardware! Initially looking for a GHW. But when I put on the silver, I instantly fell in love because it is so modern and edgy. Easy to dress up and down, while the GHW although I love it but it gives off quite a formal vibe sometimes.


----------



## dwang018

pamelastanlee said:


> yes it is silver hardware! Initially looking for a GHW. But when I put on the silver, I instantly fell in love because it is so modern and edgy. Easy to dress up and down, while the GHW although I love it but it gives off quite a formal vibe sometimes.


I have the exact same bag and love it  i do think it’s more versatile and goes casual and formal outfits congratulations!


----------



## babypebblezz

dwang018 said:


> It’s in like new condition. But not from boutique. They’ve been discontinued for awhile


It’s beautiful! I wish they didn’t discontinue it.


----------



## apple255

I made it on the last day of November


----------



## MamaGG

Picked up my gray 19 in reverse hw from 22c  loving this combo! 1st pic from my SA, 2nd taken at home, sorry for the bad lighting.

And I’ve read the comments about the green undertone, imo I don’t really see it and I love the gray. The debate with the gray/green reminds me of the gold/white or black/blue dress, if anyone remembers that lol which btw, my hubby and daughter see black/blue and my son and I see white/gold…sometimes you just gotta agree to disagree  thx for letting me share!


----------



## KN89

herabebe said:


> omg~~~ Love it!
> what is the colour code??


Ng124


----------



## midori_bluez

npashia said:


> My hubby surprised me with my dream bag and first Chanel today! And he knew about the price increase and snagged it before then, which is funny because he knew about the increase before me!  Medium classic flap in caviar leather from the 21k release. I scrolled through hundreds of pages in the 21k page and haven’t seen anyone post this one yet! So much prettier and vibrant in person too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242618



Congrats Twinies! 
I got the same color in small, love the purple undertone to the blue. Definitely prettier in real life!


----------



## midori_bluez

Wasn’t expecting to purchase classic flap after the price increase! Love the edgy twist to the classic flap with the hammered metallic color, the edge stitching and the hammered looking turnlock!


----------



## elzi

Fav wallet to date


----------



## Work_For_Purse

pamelastanlee said:


> View attachment 5261931
> 
> Didn't manage to get this beauty from the boutique before price increase.. but my heart is full! Thank you for letting me share



My CF twin!  Enjoy because i love mine!


----------



## Gabel

midori_bluez said:


> Congrats Twinies!
> I got the same color in small, love the purple undertone to the blue. Definitely prettier in real life!


I got the coco in the same color. It’s so stunning. Congrats.


----------



## dwang018

babypebblezz said:


> It’s beautiful! I wish they didn’t discontinue it.


Thank you!! They do have them in calfskin now.


----------



## AllieGao

so beautiful!!


----------



## Sa_Sa

Super thanks to @nat74 for helping me again!!


----------



## purpledress

midori_bluez said:


> Wasn’t expecting to purchase classic flap after the price increase! Love the edgy twist to the classic flap with the hammered metallic color, the edge stitching and the hammered looking turnlock!



Wow that is unique!!! The cool colours are how they're gonna getcha!
I never thought I would buy a CF either but then I saw the iridescent blue and that was that. I told myself not to be a lunatic but here we are...


----------



## LilyLA

My final purchase for November. Chanel winter sale items


----------



## chubbyshopper

After editing some bags I wasn't using, I added these two purple babies to finalise my Chanel family, No more for a long while.. 

The backpack was a surprise buy as I was initially looking for a Preloved small boy bag, but jumped at the chance when I saw this gabrielle unicorn.


----------



## bergafer3

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 5261319
> 
> picked this up from my SA today
> New 22C Duma backpack.


So cute!congrats!
how does it compare to the mini urban spirit?


----------



## flyingfree27

chubbyshopper said:


> After editing some bags I wasn't using, I added these two purple babies to finalise my Chanel family, No more for a long while..
> 
> The backpack was a surprise buy as I was initially looking for a Preloved small boy bag, but jumped at the chance when I saw this gabrielle unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262789


Pretty light purple 19! Is it from 21B?


----------



## WenD08

I recently bought a Chanel wallet but returned it to FP.  Second thoughts had me checking FP out again.
I had to upgrade to this piece


----------



## MiniLover

Just made it to the end of the month purchase. Light beige in comparison to my pale pink mini and my light beige vanity.


----------



## soccerzfan

The color is beautiful. Do you mind sharing where you purchased it?


midori_bluez said:


> Congrats Twinies!
> I got the same color in small, love the purple undertone to the blue. Definitely prettier in real life!


----------



## midori_bluez

soccerzfan said:


> The color is beautiful. Do you mind sharing where you purchased it?


I got it from Chanel boutique in Singapore.
From the recent 21K collection, color code is NF294


----------



## midori_bluez

First costume jewellery purchase from the house. Bought on 2nd last day of Nov


----------



## lovelyfashionista

Happy to get these card holders


----------



## gabigabi

MiniLover said:


> Just made it to the end of the month purchase. Light beige in comparison to my pale pink mini and my light beige vanity.


Congrats on your purchase. The beige colour is so lovely. Do you happen to know if the beige vanity and beige mini have the same colour code and from the same collection?


----------



## MiniLover

gabigabi said:


> Congrats on your purchase. The beige colour is so lovely. Do you happen to know if the beige vanity and beige mini have the same colour code and from the same collection?



It is! It’s both from 22c and both have color code NG120. It looks a bit different because of the different leather.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lovelyfashionista said:


> Happy to get these card holders


Congrats, they both are truly gorgeous!    Is the classic one on the right in pink from 22c (NG 123)? Thank you!


----------



## lovelyfashionista

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats, they both are truly gorgeous!    Is the classic one on the right in pink from 22c (NG 123)? Thank you!



Thanks  yes it is


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lovelyfashionista said:


> Thanks  yes it is


Thank you!


----------



## npashia

midori_bluez said:


> Congrats Twinies!
> I got the same color in small, love the purple undertone to the blue. Definitely prettier in real life!


Beautiful! It’s such a gorgeous bag, congratulations!


----------



## npashia

midori_bluez said:


> Wasn’t expecting to purchase classic flap after the price increase! Love the edgy twist to the classic flap with the hammered metallic color, the edge stitching and the hammered looking turnlock!


Omg amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## jsmile

Bought these 21k earrings in November!


----------



## BB90

Did a little damage last month ☺. Mini is from 20s collection aged gold hardware. Small CF 22c LGHW. Love them so much lol.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

KN89 said:


> Love this color!


How are u finding it easy to match?


----------



## boarbb




----------



## KN89

vivaciousbev1 said:


> How are u finding it easy to match?



So, I’ve turned down bags in hermes vert amande which is a dupe for the reason of not being able to coordinate with my closet. However this color isn’t too difficult to match bc it’s light enough for summer and spring,  but I also think I can wear it with greys too.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Weknow said:


> View attachment 5260704
> 
> Thanks to Quinnie88 and the beautiful NM SA she introduced me! I’m over the moon.



Great picture!  It really looks like real "caviar" with all those grains.


----------



## MiSa2019

missie1 said:


> Was totally on Chanel Ban and saw the rainbow sequin flap and had to grab it.  I haven’t opened it yet as it’s part of my 12 days of Christmas so I have to wait 1 month to unwrap it


Congrats! This is so gorgeous. May I ask how much it was? I was searching for the price but couldtn't find it.
Tia and enjoy your bag!


----------



## missie1

MiSa2019 said:


> Congrats! This is so gorgeous. May I ask how much it was? I was searching for the price but couldtn't find it.
> Tia and enjoy your bag!


Hi it was $5400 which is my price range for Chanel these days lol


----------



## MiSa2019

missie1 said:


> Hi it was $5400 which is my price range for Chanel these days lol


Thanks so much! I feel you, PIs are crazy...


----------



## missie1

MiSa2019 said:


> Thanks so much! I feel you, PIs are crazy...


I know NYC store still had one available few weeks ago.


----------



## MiSa2019

missie1 said:


> I know NYC store still had one available few weeks ago.


Wow, really? Do you remember which one? Will be fliying over in a couple days.


----------



## missie1

MiSa2019 said:


> Wow, really? Do you remember which one? Will be fliying over in a couple days.


Im not sure. My SA told me another was available as my sister wanted one.


----------



## preciousp

22C


----------



## Sharifshopping

midori_bluez said:


> Wasn’t expecting to purchase classic flap after the price increase! Love the edgy twist to the classic flap with the hammered metallic color, the edge stitching and the hammered looking turnlock!


how is it holding up? Would you say the hammered metallic calfskin is pretty durable?  more so than lambskin?  can it rub off?  thx


----------



## lmmxmm423

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 5261319
> 
> picked this up from my SA today
> New 22C Duma backpack.


This is gorgeous. Could you please share where did you buy it? Trying to find one. No luck so far.


----------



## priscillaparker

ms.affliction said:


> View attachment 5258709
> 
> 
> Did you try the bigger size? Fits my iPhone Max perfect in the front!


Love this! Can you please share the code/tag of it? TYSM!


----------



## MS76

Bridgidu said:


> Purchased these late Oct, presenting the unicorn mini and some accessories I recently received
> View attachment 5241056
> View attachment 5241057
> 
> This mini!!!  Been searching for it since I saw a picture  in September - is it as stunning in person?!?!?


----------



## lifewithcoco

michellecwongx said:


> My new beige mini rectangle
> 
> My neutral collection is now complete
> 
> View attachment 5253743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253744


I like the grey one! From which collection and do you know the code so I can search for it?


----------



## michellecwongx

lifewithcoco said:


> I like the grey one! From which collection and do you know the code so I can search for it?


Thank you! It’s from 21B ND354.


----------



## lifewithcoco

michellecwongx said:


> Thank you! It’s from 21B ND354.


Is it SHW?


----------



## michellecwongx

lifewithcoco said:


> Is it SHW?


Yes, its SHW.


----------



## mydogisadiva

lucked out during a mini getaway for thanksgiving~
Christmas Present  2021


----------



## yukongolden

Marmotte said:


> Finally found them in Dubai!
> View attachment 5255695
> View attachment 5255696


Wow, they are very nice!


----------



## elenachoe

simplynoy said:


> I picked up the small 22C pink CF over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5256441
> View attachment 5256443
> View attachment 5256444


 Beautiful! How are you liking this bag so far? I wanna get one in small size.


----------



## simplynoy

elenachoe said:


> Beautiful! How are you liking this bag so far? I wanna get one in small size.



to be honest, I have not used it at all! Still wrapped up in original wrapping haha.


----------

